# .htaccess - Unterordner ausschliessen



## Sebigf (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor, einen DEV-Bereich zu machen, mit Passwortschutz, der aber einen Unterordner hat, der "nicht" geschützt sein soll.

/ordner/ <-- schützen
/ordner/unterordner/ <-- nicht schützen

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2006)

Packe halt in den "Oberordner" eine Anweisung, das Verzeichnis zu schützen, und in den Unterordner eine, um den Zugriff zu erlauben.
Die Einstellung im Unterordner überstimmt die Anweisung des "Oberordners"


----------



## Sebigf (18. Januar 2006)

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Wie muss ich das genau anstellen ?

Ich habe im Hauptordner

 AuthType Basic
 AuthName "PW"
 require valid-user
 AuthUserFile ...../.htpasswd

Und was muss ich nun in den Unterordner (.htaccess) schreiben ?
Bzw. was muss mit allow gemacht werden.

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2006)

```
Order Deny,Allow
Allow From All
Satisfy Any
```


----------



## Sebigf (18. Januar 2006)

Bist ein Schatz 

Geht, super 

Danke !


----------

